# My dog just sleeps all day



## asdfjkl (Aug 18, 2009)

My dog is a 7 year old that I got from the shelter a few days ago. Now I heard that by now, he would be considered a senior. 
The first day was good. He was exploring and was active and sat on my lap a lot. But in the second day, there was a comlete change. He was slow and lazy. He just slept on the floor (no longer jumped on couches and beds), followed me whenever I moved and slept there. I read online that dogs might sleep in the day becuase they're bored, so I tried getting out different toys to play with. He wasn't interested in any of them. 
Rimi doesn't chew shoes, tug on anything or destroy (which I am very grateful of), but that makes me think he doesn't want to play with any toy. He sleeps around... I would say 20 hours a day. Only waking up on walks and for food. Is this normal? How can any dog sleep for that long?
I took him to the vet yesterday and the vet said he was healthy exept for a ear infection.


----------



## tunisianswife (Aug 11, 2009)

I thought I read somewhere that on average, dogs sleep 20 hours a day. don't quote me.

I've got a 7.5 yr old and an 11 yr. old, and pretty much what you described is how they are. they love to go for their walks, get excited about it, but they too have never liked toys. I also got them from a shelter and not when they were puppies either. My 7.5yr old probably has more 'energy' than my other one, but he still is not an overly active dog.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

He may just need some time to adjust to your home.. When we first brought Zoey home at 10 weeks old, she just sat in the middle of our kitchen for the entire first day and didn't move.. The second and third day she spent a LOT of her time under the couch. 

This is where she sat 









Maggie was different though.. Maggie was an explorer and full of energy from the get go.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Most dogs, even high energy dogs will sleep much of the day. If I'm not actually doing something with them, mine will generally either curl up and sleep or grab a chew and munch it until they fall asleep, lol. I have 5 dogs in my room now and 4 are asleep, the other is squeaking a toy. Now I know if I said the word 'walk' they'd all shoot up and be ready to be really active again. 

Some dogs just don't like toys. My 5 year old female will not play with toys but the rest will. It's just her personality. I got her at 4 years and bought a bunch of toys for her that she never touched. Oh well...


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

He needs some time to adjust to his new home. Its very common for a new dog to sleep most of the day and not do much when he first comes home. You might not see his real personality for up to a month. Hes under a lot of stress and is just resting. He might always be lazy like that but he might not.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Puppies and seniors will sleep 20 hours a day. Adult dogs will sleep 16-18 hours a day but, will vary somewhat...think backyard BBQ with lots of people or a working farm dog. Dogs 'need' almost 11 hours of sleep a day.

Aside from health issues, food quality will often dictate activity level and what your daily routine is (mentally and physically stimulatiing).


----------



## mandymmr (May 22, 2009)

I also say give him more time. I know personally when I am stressed out I am tired more also. He is just stressed with all the new, plus he is an older dog. 

My doberman (6 years old) wanted nothing to do with toys...till I brought my puppy home a month ago and now all of a sudden he has been playing with them. bUt I think it is more to keep the toys away from her!


----------

